

Ask HN: Project Management Book - stories from the trenches? - patternexon

I have been doing more project management recently. Though the projects are delivered on time and the scope creep is very limited I don&#x27;t come out of those meetings feeling positive or satisfied. I want to read up on common mistakes, pitfalls, myths etc. and learn how to avoid them. Can you recommend books on Project Management.
======
codegeek
One must read for project managers is the Mythical Man month [1]. Great read.

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-
Month](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-Month)

